# Some insect macro's



## Malene (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Here's some of my insect macro shots. Let me know what you think! Just recently started photography and I'm not really familiar with the techniques, so if you have good tips, please let me know! Oh and I use a Canon 400D with the 60 mm Macro lens.

1






2





3


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 8, 2009)

I do very much like #1.  Great shot.  #2 has to much space in the photo around the bee and #3 makes it hard to really see the bee.


----------



## TCimages (Aug 9, 2009)

I think you're off to a great start!  Nice job.


----------

